# Help with BS 180s



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bs180s are super fun! My best advice is to follow someone who can do them off a roller.

Ride switch more. There is no substitute for it. Your 180s are never gona look as good as they will when you get better at switch.

bs180s you can slop and then land like a revert if you've ever skateboarded. (you land sorta how-the-fuck-ever and use scissor action with your legs to bring it around even if your body position is all whack)

switch bs180s are hard too but they are the 2nd half of a fs3.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks man, i think i'll spend more time riding switch or mixing it up alittle, its too easy doing things your comfortable but would really like to get switch nailed down as i think it would allow me to have more fun on the board. 

Our local dome is quite short, and has a rope system so its hard to get a good run in. However going here this weekend so will spend some time riding switch. 

landgraaf, snowworld < Indoor ski slope Landgraaf | snowworld.com


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

With only short runs like that, commit yourself to an hour or entire session or whatever at a time of switch. Even the tow rope.

You can do most of a 180 by just turning your head midair. One of the reasons you are spinning on the landing is that you are overrotating the spin. Slow it down.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Backside 180s are one of those deceivingly hard tricks that seems easy, but then you try to do it and it's a lot trickier.

To me it sounds like you have a couple problems:

*1) You need to get used to landing blind*

You have to land backside 180s by looking down and/or back up at the knuckle to stop the rotation properly and avoid reverting.

It WILL be hard at first, as you've already found out.

It's disorientating and harder to judge your balance and stance when you can't look downhill to land, but it's part of landing blind and you'll have to get used to over time.

This is one of those things that just comes with practice and comfort as you get more used to landing in a 'blind' landing.

*2) More switch riding*

As you've already figured out, more switch is very useful, especially if you intend on doing backside 180s where you land switch. More switch riding will make you more comfortable riding away from tricks switch.

If you can, I'd also make sure anytime you land a trick switch, you don't revert within the first few seconds.

Many park riders will do a trick, land switch, then once they're stable they hop back to regular again because it's comfortable - avoid doing this and instead you want to ride away switch and stay switch for 5-10 seconds before you go back to regular. This will force you to get more comfortable with riding away from landings switch.

Hope that helps, let us know how it goes.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Jed said:


> Backside 180s are one of those deceivingly hard tricks that seems easy, but then you try to do it and it's a lot trickier.
> 
> To me it sounds like you have a couple problems:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

With regards to landing blind, i ride goofy, so when i do a bs 180 and i come round should i be looking down the slope or back up?

Im starting to ride every week pretty much indoor before i can get out into the Alps, so hopefully can improve quickly by just practice and riding more switch.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You always want to land looking back up at the knuckle (or down at your feet) during a bs 180, regardless of whether you're goofy or regular.

I'm sure you'll get the hang of it, switch is really just about putting the time in to get you used to doing it.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Jed said:


> You always want to land looking back up at the knuckle (or down at your feet) during a bs 180, regardless of whether you're goofy or regular.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get the hang of it, switch is really just about putting the time in to get you used to doing it.


Ah ok, i thought by looking down at my feet it was bringing my shoulders down and thats what was screwing my landing up. 

Yeah im just in the back seat when riding switch, just feels soo wrong lol.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i first learned how to bs 1s with a complete blind landing. i would recommend learning to look down while keeping an upright back so you can spot your landing. I was fine off of jumps but now that i am spinning of off cliffs that i can't hit a bunch first it feels better to see your landing. 

as far as being off balance on the landing, some times that can be a symptom of being off balance or in the back seat on take off.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

air awareness is tough.

I don't like the looking at your feet method though. This limits your field of vision and can actually through your balance off more as you have less perspective of your surroundings to take visual cues from. Plus seeing the slope of the landing is a big plus to help you stomp both feet evenly on the landing, IE not landing on the tail first

As Justin said also, examine all aspects of your approach and take off. As once your in the air it's mainly hang on and enjoy the ride at that point

If you get a chance ask a buddy to video tape you or a random guy at the hill with your cell or a video camera. Especially at an indoor slope I'm sure someone would be glad to help. This can provide some valuable insight to your form/landing as well.

Keep us posted


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Jed nailed it. The thing with this trick is that you're really going to need to be comfy landing (since your goofy) on your right foot. Once you are fine landing switch like that the blind part of landing will come. Oh sounds like you are swiveling your head around too early too. Land and ride straight for a bit before you even think about swiveling your head around otherwise you'll keep doing what your doing and just wash back over to goofy


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the super advice guys!

Looking forward to shredding this weekend at Landgraaf, will get some pratice on 180's, and get some video's into to see where im going wrong.

Cheers
Jay


----------

